# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  Linux Ubuntu 10 & Pastel Accounting

## KimH

I have searched the interwebs to find out whether Pastel Accounting is compatible with Ubuntu 10.  Haven't been able to find anything except other people asking the same question  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Any software Guru's on the forum able to assist please?

Thanks
K  :Big Grin:

----------


## garthu

Hi Kim, not a Guru but have just changed to U10.

Try WINE. Its a compatibility program which worked for quick books.

www.winehq.org

They have lists there of what will work etc

----------

Dave A (06-Aug-10)

----------


## AndyD

What you're suggesting is probably possible but it will be a whole world of pain.

From a tech point of view, Pastel runs with Btrieve which is a pervasive record system, (binary tree retrieval system). Btrieve works at record level unlike SQL which works at structured language level. I'm not sure how you would convince Btrieve to run on a linux based platform but I am sure it would be a messy process and even under WINE I don't rate your chances. 

From a laymans point of view, what you save by not paying for Windows you'll probably spend on setting Pastel up on linux (Ubuntu). I think you'll have major ongoing support costs, far more so than with Windows and you might not get support from Softline whatsoever.

If vou go ahead please let me know how it goes. Good luck.

----------


## KimH

Thanks guys, I'll check out wine but my son has already told me the same thing that Andy has - so I guess I'll just have to stick to win xp on my desktop  :Frown:

----------


## AndyD

I was kinda hoping you were going to do the Guinea Pig thing but I think you made a wise choice if you're sticking with Windows in this particular case.

----------


## Dave A

Far from a total loss -



> Try WINE. Its a compatibility program which worked for quick books.


Thanks Garth.  :Thumbup:

----------


## greghsa

Pastel Definately does NOTwork on WINE or cross over linux (http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxlinux/).
Being a linux fan, the only way you cam install Pastel on Linux is by having a virtual machine (e.g. VMware or Virtualbox). You can then load Windows XP on this Virtual machine inside Linux. (It works like a dream). The advantage is that you don't need to dual boot i.e log out of Linux, log into Windows, to do processing, but can have Pastel avaliable on one of your (many) linux desktops!

----------

AndyD (13-Aug-10), Dave A (13-Aug-10)

----------


## AndyD

Thanks for the info greghsa, much appreciated.
Using XP loaded in VMware on Ubuntu sounds much more feasible from a tech point of view. It might however be cost prohibitive as you'll still need XP and VMware.

----------

